#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Automatically sending an email in the futre (Recurring)

## KevBotes

Hello all, 

At different times of the month i need to send reminder emails to all of my Sales reps to remind them to do something. I would like to automate this.

I have searched the net but cannot find something that works in Outlook 2010 (other than pay solutions, problem with pay solutions is my company will not allow untested third party apps on their network)

If anyone can point me to the right website or provide a solution i would be truly grateful.

My current solution is just a reminder, telling me to send the email.

----------


## ianh

You could use a code like this




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Paste it into a text file and save as email.vbs

You can amend the code to supply the email and text details you require. Then you would have to set up a scheduled task to run the script on at the appropriate times.

----------

